#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Enlace com RB922 Netmetal

## giovani88

Boa tarde, possuo um enlace de 4km com rb922 netmetal e algcom de 22dbi blindadas, porém o ccq está baixo e já
tentei vários canais, o canal 0 está dando muita diferença de rx/tx, alguma sugestão em relação ai isso? 
Obrigado

----------


## Bitok1

Desalinhado ou fresnel obstruído.

----------


## 1929

Deve ser isso mesmo que o @*Bitok1* citou, pois a chain Zero está com uma boa diferença entre tx e rx. Pode ver que a polarização 1 está bem melhor... Eu não sei neste equipamento se a polarização zero é a vertical ou horizontal. 
Se for a vertical, você deve estar com algum obstáculo dentro da zona de fresnel na parte inferior. Se a chain 0 for a horizontal o obstáculo deve estar nas laterais do cone da zona de fresnel.
Condições próximas do ideal para o enlace só sem comprometimento desta zona de fresnel.
O @*rubem* é bom em explicar isso com cálculos matemáticos.

----------


## emilidani

> Desalinhado ou fresnel obstruído.


Nem desalinhado nem Fresnel obstruído. Se esta recebendo mais de -60dBm nao pode ser nemhum desses problemas. Isso é interferências.

----------


## Bitok1

> Nem desalinhado nem Fresnel obstruído. Se esta recebendo mais de -60dBm nao pode ser nemhum desses problemas. Isso é interferências.


Como não pode ser?
O que tem a ver o nível de sinal pra eliminar a possibilidade?


O que mostra que é uma das duas coisas é a diferença de sinal entre o TX e o RX.
Interferência não causa esse tipo de coisa, interferência gera noise alto e consequentemente compromete o SNR.

Além disso, dependendo da potência que ele está usando, o sinal está baixo pra distância e antena que ele está utilizando.

----------


## emilidani

> Como não pode ser?
> O que tem a ver o nível de sinal pra eliminar a possibilidade?
> 
> 
> O que mostra que é uma das duas coisas é a diferença de sinal entre o TX e o RX.
> Interferência não causa esse tipo de coisa, interferência gera noise alto e consequentemente compromete o SNR.
> 
> Além disso, dependendo da potência que ele está usando, o sinal está baixo pra distância e antena que ele está utilizando.


Explico. Desalinhamento reflete em nível de sinal recebido, Obstrução de alguma zona de Fresnel, com excepção da segunda, também. Se observar no nivel RX , ele tem sinal suficiente para um bom enlace. Devido à interferência os pacotes não conseguem ser discriminados e são obrigados a retransmitir. Isso se traslada em aumento de CCQ. O CCQ indica percentual de pacotes que são aceitos na primeira transmissão.

Respeito ao sinal estar baixo para a distancia , sim pode ser , porem nao é essa a causa do CCQ baixo nessa situação.-

Se ele reapontar e aumentar ainda mais o sinal recebido melhora. Sim, claro pois o sinal dele vai aumentar por acima da interferência e melhora a recepção. Porem com esse sinal recebido deveria ter boa recepção.

----------


## Bruno

4km com -55 ta rum hem

----------


## leobslima

POsta suas config --- 

e se possivel faça um scan e posta tambem . 

asim poderemos ajudar .

----------


## giovani88

Bom dia, olhamos nas torres e o enlace aparentemente está ok, e também mexi novamente nas configurações, mudei em várias frequências, deixei em 20/40mhz, mudei alguns mcs, porém aquela diferença de rx continua a mesma. segue a imagem.



as configurações são essas





Desde já muito obrigado...

----------


## Bitok1

Seu problema ai é fresnel obstruido ou algo tipo um pigtail com problemas.
Interferência não faria o nível de sinal diminuir.

----------


## leobslima

> Bom dia, olhamos nas torres e o enlace aparentemente está ok, e também mexi novamente nas configurações, mudei em várias frequências, deixei em 20/40mhz, mudei alguns mcs, porém aquela diferença de rx continua a mesma. segue a imagem.
> 
> 
> 
> as configurações são essas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ola . reveja -projeto -- se nao tiver feito faça um usando ( linkplaner ) seria uma otima ferramenta - porem tem outras como a da ubiquit etc...

tem uma boa chance de ser fresnel - 

um detalhe como esta do outro lado -- vc tem a mesma situação -- ex se invertessea nivel de teste ap de um lado cliente do outro invertido como fica o sinal ---- ???

----------

